# Which Sennheiser headphones?



## AU26 (Apr 12, 2014)

It is time to say goodby to an old trusty Sennheiser HD465 headphones (after 20 years in use) and to say hello to a new Sennheiser headphones
Not sure if Shacksters are into headphones but I will give it a go by asking for suggestion about: HD600 , HD 650 or even maybe HD700 Sennheiser headphones ( Forget about HD800). AVR is Yamaha AVENTAGE RX-A1030 with Headphone output of 150mv/100 Ohms.

Much appreciated

From HOT Australia
Zoran


----------



## AudiocRaver (Jun 6, 2012)

AU26 said:


> It is time to say goodby to an old trusty Sennheiser HD465 headphones (after 20 years in use) and to say hello to a new Sennheiser headphones
> Not sure if Shacksters are into headphones but I will give it a go by asking for suggestion about: HD600 , HD 650 or even maybe HD700 Sennheiser headphones ( Forget about HD800). AVR is Yamaha AVENTAGE RX-A1030 with Headphone output of 150mv/100 Ohms.
> 
> Much appreciated
> ...


I think you will love the HD 600 or HD 650. The HD 650 has lower distortion. The original 650 had a rolled-off high end compared to the 600 which I did not like. But they quietly changed the design since then and there is little difference now. Just don't buy a used set of 650s.

Current models: the 650s are a little cleaner, but the 600s have a little bit smoother frequency response. The clean factor does not jump out at me like the FR does, so I lean toward the 600. You would probably be really happy with either one. I know several 600 owners who love them.

I have not yet heard the 700s.


----------



## chashint (Jan 12, 2011)

There is a very good review of the 600's here on the shack.
I have a set and love them.
The fabric ear pads hold up well but they are difficult to impossible to clean.


----------



## Locoweed (Aug 5, 2014)

I'm pleased with my HD700's If you can find place to listen to them, go for it. I do not like the cord & modified it to suit me.


----------



## AU26 (Apr 12, 2014)

Thank you very much, AudiocRaver.
Have a lovely day.

From Zoran


----------



## AU26 (Apr 12, 2014)

Thanks a lot, Charlie.

Zoran


----------



## AU26 (Apr 12, 2014)

Thanks Russ.

HD700 are 150 Ohms rated headphones, how do you drive them? With dedicated headphones amp or your AVR headphones out?
By the book and some of the forums, it looks like very interesting concept of positioning drivers to get amazing soundstage for a headphones.
What was "it" moment for you to go for HD700, as they are not cheap in Australia and I can see it, not in America either?

Cheers
Zoran


----------



## Locoweed (Aug 5, 2014)

I drive them with my AVR. I was looking for something with clarity, a sound stage & comfort. For me, comfort includes not making my ears hot. These met my goals. I live pretty far out in the sticks & finding a place to try them isn't a option. I ordered them from Amazon where I knew I could return them if I didn't like them. After about 30 seconds of listening I knew they were keepers. Just like speakers, headphones are very subjective, so you might not like them.


----------



## AU26 (Apr 12, 2014)

Hehehe, 30 seconds!
It happened to me, nearly 2 years ago, when I was shopping for a new set of front speakers and being much more music oriented than movie, I was particularly keen on finding right speakers to replace my old Wharfedale set.
And did I have a problem finding one which will sound right to my european ears? You bet!
Not until I was almost at the end of selecting French FOCAL set that I entered unremarkable store much more like TV/Audio workshop and there was Martin Logan Theos set up with Devialt amp in demo room.
So here we are with a well known CD just start playing and it didn't take 30 sec for me to yell "What!!!"
ML Theos was too big for me in more ways: too big in size and too big on cost but next morning there was set of Mart Logan Electromotion ESL playing in my room.
We'll see how it will end up with headphones. It is going to be Sennheiser again as it was always, for me.

Thank you very much for sharing your experience.

Regards from Zoran


----------



## AudiocRaver (Jun 6, 2012)

AU26 said:


> Hehehe, 30 seconds!
> It happened to me, nearly 2 years ago, when I was shopping for a new set of front speakers and being much more music oriented than movie, I was particularly keen on finding right speakers to replace my old Wharfedale set.
> And did I have a problem finding one which will sound right to my european ears? You bet!
> Not until I was almost at the end of selecting French FOCAL set that I entered unremarkable store much more like TV/Audio workshop and there was Martin Logan Theos set up with Devialt amp in demo room.
> ...


We have several ESL owners among the ranks who absolutely love them, myself included. You have been spoiled by their clarity, so you definitely want to lean toward headphones that have low, low distortion! Go with 650s or 700s.

edit: Not saying the 600s are bad, just not quite as clean as the other models.


----------



## Locoweed (Aug 5, 2014)

It's a small world sometimes. I own Martin Logan EM-ESL's & love them. Another coincidence is that when I was in the navy I visited Cairns, Townsville & Brisbane for Battle of the Coral Seas celebration. This was about 1964. We were the first U.S, Navy ship into Cairns since WWII. The hospitality will not be forgotten.


----------



## AU26 (Apr 12, 2014)

Thanks Wayne, for ruining my marriage!
Don't know how it is in USA but here in Australia HD700 is almost twice the price of HD600.
And strange enough, if I have found very tempting offer from USA it also has a tag saying "For USA shipping only".

We'll see if HD700 will cost me: arm only or leg only or both maybe!?( I have only one leg left after Martin Logan ESL purchase.)

Cheers
Zoran


----------



## AU26 (Apr 12, 2014)

Thanks Russ.

1964, I was 8 years old and living in Europe. Came to Australia in 1994 after surviving war in Bosnia.
I like Cairns a lot, very nice place to be.
I would say hospitality is still in tact even 1964 is so last Millenium.

All the best from hospitable Australia.

Zoran


----------



## AU26 (Apr 12, 2014)

Thanks Wayne and Russ.

Problem solved! It is HD700, selection.
Ordered it over Internet from Melbourne, without audition.
Very good price (AUS $600, AUS $ = 0,71 USA$) for Australian market.
First test and it was Madonna Ray of Light CD and "Swim" song. Sound of the lazy sea waves are there crystal clear. Same test with old HD465 and no need for more testing.
Out of nice box and it feels heavy but put it on and it is very comfy.
As Russ mentioned it, before, very important not to get very hot ears, for me living in almost subtropical area it is esential.
Sound stage, you ask!?
Don't mention it!
It is so wide, beyond belief.
For untrained ears/brains it felt like someone is knocking on my front door and I had to take headphones off to check it out.
If I have to sumarize after few hours of testing this Sennheiser HD700 headphones are much more music X-Ray headphones than anything else.

Thanks again for your support.

Zoran


----------



## AudiocRaver (Jun 6, 2012)

AU26 said:


> Thanks Wayne and Russ.
> 
> Problem solved! It is HD700, selection.
> Ordered it over Internet from Melbourne, without audition.
> ...


Super. Thanks for letting us know.


----------



## Locoweed (Aug 5, 2014)

Glad you like them! I used mine for about 90 minutes last night.


----------



## Projectionist (Apr 12, 2014)

The headphone pads are a standard replaceable part and can be bought as a spare from a Sennhieser supplier. Sennheiser are good when it comes to spares. I have replaced capsules and cables over the years.

Peter


----------



## tgdf8 (Jan 31, 2019)

Sorry for reviving an old thread but as I read Sennheiser I couldn't resist. PXC 550 are the best Sennheiser headphones I have ever used, great battery life and range. Quite expensive but overall great headphones


----------



## Rosalind- (Mar 24, 2021)

没用过这个品牌的耳机


----------



## AU26 (Apr 12, 2014)

Rosalind- said:


> 没用过这个品牌的耳机


Hi Rosalind

I am sorry, but I don't understand your post.

Would you please, translate it in English.

Thank you.
Zoran


----------



## Rosalind- (Mar 24, 2021)

AU26 said:


> Hi Rosalind
> 
> I am sorry, but I don't understand your post.
> 
> ...


I haven't used this brand of headphones, can you tell me it works well


----------



## AU26 (Apr 12, 2014)

Hi Rosalind

It is well respected German company specializing in Microphones and Headphones design and manufacture, over a very long time.
Started using their microphones in mid 70s and purchased first headphones at the beginning of 80s.
Sennheiser HD 700 is my third set I owned in my life, it is a very nicely done set for home use only.

I use it connected to Yamaha AVR AVENTAGE RX-A1030 and I don't feel need to have dedicated headphone amplifier.

Very happy with it.

Hope this will help.

Kind regards from Australia
Zoran


----------

